# [OFF] Quelle carte video à pas cher pour KDE4

## gbetous

Salut !

Je sais que c'est un sujet qui reviens régulièrement mais je me tiens pas du tout à jour des infos niveau cartes video...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Voila mon chipset i965 est un poil à la ramasse sous KDE4 (ce qui est fort dommage, il me semble qu'il tenait mieux la route sous Compiz), et du coup je suis prêt à mettre... heu... pas cher dans une carte. Quand je dis pas cher, c'est idéalement une 30aine d'€, sachant que je peux aussi aller vers de l'occase si il le faut.

Mon cahier des charges :

MANDATORY

 Moins de 50€

 PCI-E

 Assez puissante pour KDE4 dans des résolutions de l'ordre de la HD (*)

 Pas de ventilateur

 Sortie VGA

NICE TO HAVE

 Drivers libres

 Bon décodage des videos (par exemple MPEG2 et MPEG4)

 Sortie DVI

VRAIMENT GADGET MAIS CA ME SERVIRA A L'OCCASION

 Sortie Video

Merci pour vos avis éclairés !

(*) J'ai juste un 19" en 1280x1024, mais à "investir", autant qu'il me supporte confortablement une résolution au dessus.

----------

## geekounet

Heu, une i965GM ça peut faire énormement (et ya un gouffre comparé aux anciennes Intel), t'as plutôt un problème d'accélération avec, ce qui est possible avec tous les changemenst récents sur ce point. Vérifie que ton DRI fonctionne bien, que t'es ok niveau GEM et dernier Mesa, etc. (oui c'est le merdier leur nouvelle architecture), et il faut parfois désactiver le Vsync dans le dri pour retrouver un DRI correcte (c'est mon cas), matte driconf pour ça.

Pour info, elle est capable de décoder matériellement le H.264, elle a un processeur dédié à ça (et les VIA aussi, alors que les nVidia et tout ne font que profiter de leur propre puissance de calcul globale pour le décodage, sans rien de spécifique, ce qui doit bouffer un peu plus en énergie  :Razz: ), mais on attend encore l'implémentation de VA-API pour pouvoir en profiter.  :Sad:  En attendant on a au moins le XVMC pour le H.264 avec les drivers >=2.6.1 ce qui est déjà pas mal, mais reste encore à ce que ffmpeg le supporte.

EDIT: au passage, un bureau qui demande une telle puissance graphique, je pense qu'il y a un problème quelque part, pas normal qu'un truc qui gère des fenêtres consomme autant de ressources, ya bien mieux.  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> EDIT: au passage, un bureau qui demande une telle puissance graphique, je pense qu'il y a un problème quelque part, pas normal qu'un truc qui gère des fenêtres consomme autant de ressources, ya bien mieux. 

 

C'est les effets 3D qui demande de la puissance, le bureau en lui même ne demande pas beaucoup de la carte graphique et les effets sont automatiquement déconnecter si la config ne suit pas.

----------

## gbetous

Faut etre clair : le i965 fait tourner sans aucun soucis un bureau 2D, mais n'est pas super à l'aise avec les effets modernes. Ils marchent, mais on n'a pas la fluidité que j'avais avec ma vieille Radeon 9600 par exemple.

Oui je parle d'acheter une carte video expres, mais je vise un tout petit budget, et consacrer 30€ à faire mumuse sur mon bureau, oui, je trouve que ça les vaut.

----------

## geekounet

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Faut etre clair : le i965 fait tourner sans aucun soucis un bureau 2D, mais n'est pas super à l'aise avec les effets modernes. Ils marchent, mais on n'a pas la fluidité que j'avais avec ma vieille Radeon 9600 par exemple.

 

On doit pas avoir la même i965  :Smile: 

----------

## brubru

Le développement pour les cartes i965 et intel en général est super actif en ce moment: GEM, DRI2, UXA... plein de nouvelles technologies qui sont encore loin d'être stable sous gentoo. Donc si tu veux avoir de bonnes performances, il faut se tourner vers des versions récentes des logiciels. Je dirais, kernel-2.6.28 pour avoir GEM, dri2 doit être dans xorg-server-1.6 (non encore releasé)...

Ou alors faire tout tourner avec les versions git   :Razz: . Et là aussi il faut s'attendre à avoir des bugs !

Bref si on veux être blending-edge sur la pile graphique linux, il faut se tenir informé: phoronix, planet.freedesktop.org, lwm...

----------

## gbetous

... ou alors, en attendant que tout cela se stabilise, acheter une carte video à pas cher  :Wink: 

Style un NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS à 30€ ou un ATI Radeon X1550 à 20€, ça doit etre pas mal non ?

----------

## Gaby

Et une carte de ce style là : ici

Drivers libre à venir

Décompression HD

HDMI natif

Fanless

Un poil hors budget

----------

## gbetous

Je crois qu'on a un candidat   :Wink: 

Quand tu dis "drivers libres à venir" ça veut dire quoi ? ils sont censés ouvrir leurs drivers eux aussi ?

----------

## kwenspc

C'est déjà ouvert, les specs je veux dire, petit à petit. Le driver c'est le RadeonHD, mais il ne fait que peu (ou pas?) de 3D pour le moment.

----------

## gbetous

Ok mais en attendant l'ouverture, il y a des drivers proprio qui tournent ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Ok mais en attendant l'ouverture, il y a des drivers proprio qui tournent ?

 

Ah oui bien sûr, les fameux ati-drivers  :Laughing: 

Entre nous, si tu veux utiliser une carte avec ses drivers proprio, essais plutôt une nvidia.

Cependant je suis plutôt de l'avis de geekounet, tu devrait pouvoir avoir ce que tu veux avec ta i965

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ah oui bien sûr, les fameux ati-drivers 

 

La dernière version va plutôt pas mal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gbetous

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cependant je suis plutôt de l'avis de geekounet, tu devrait pouvoir avoir ce que tu veux avec ta i965

 

Bon, à force je vais commencer à le croire... Au boulot.

Voici ma conf actuelle :

uname -a : Linux coyote 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Sat Nov 22 23:34:21 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R)Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

xorg-server : 1.3.0.0-r6

mesa : 6.5.2-r1

VIDEO_CARDS : intel

Pensez-vous que j'ai à gagner de passer à Xorg 1.4 par exemple, ou à tenter les versions 7 de mesa ?

----------

## kwenspc

Je dirais les 2 xorg et mesa, même les 3: passes à une version du noyau plus récente.

----------

## Temet

Ouais, quelqu'un avec un kernel plus vieux que le mien \o/

ATI/AMD c'est mal

----------

## geekounet

Heu ouais clairement, passe à Mesa 7.3, aux derniers Xorg et driver Intel et à un kernel récent. Déjà rien qu'avec ton Mesa 6 t'as aucun support spécifique pour la i965, t'as que les fonctions de base des i915, donc t'auras un gros gain avec les versions 7  :Wink:  (et ça fait plusieurs mois que ça commit tous les jours pour implémenter tout ce que supporte la 965, donc c'est mieux de jour en jour  :Razz: )

----------

## _Seth_

Mon pc m'a laché, je dois reprendre une carte graphique. Je cherche le même genre de carte que toi et je pense opter pour une Radeon 3450. Je pourrais ainsi tester le support linux de ATI à peu de frais  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Bon, j'en suis à mesa 7.3 et Xorg 1.5.3-r2, j'ai pas vu de différence de perfs.

Par exemple (je me base sur le plugin "afficher les FPS"), je tourne à 100fps au repos (ça, c'est plutot heureux). Un simple CTRL-F11 (affichage du cube) me tombe à 21fps, et le secouage d'une fenêtre molle me mets à 30fps.

Si je lance une video, le fps au repos tombe à 40, si je bouge la video dans une fenetre molle je suis à 23, et le cube, lui reste toujours à 21fps.

Je vais tenter avec un nouveau kernel (je l'ai compilé, mais je sais pas pourquoi ça boote pas, je vais regarder ça).

----------

## kwenspc

t'as bien refais le eselect? 

@geekounet: ta conf xorg devrait pouvoir l'aider aussi je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

quel eselect ? pour opengl j'ai pas le choix :

```
coyote ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> t'as bien refais le eselect? 
> 
> @geekounet: ta conf xorg devrait pouvoir l'aider aussi je pense 

 

Heu ya rien de spécial dans ma conf à part l'activation du XVMC  :Razz: 

Pis maintenant que je suis sous FreeBSD ...

enfin bon : https://hg.poildetroll.net/hg/config/xorg/file/0791ea00638c/xorg-xps_1330.conf (oui conf statique des input mais j'ai des ennuis avec HAL dernièrement...)

----------

## gbetous

J'ai peut-etre un indice sur mes perfos "en retrait". glxgears me donne pile-poil 60FPS (uqi est le rafraichissement de l'écran).

Je sais que c'est un bench très limité, mais c'est pas normal, je dois pêter plusieurs centaines de FPS (je l'ai déjà eu avec ce meme chipset).

Voici un glxinfo :

```

guillaume@coyote ~ $ glxinfo                                                 

name of display: :0.0                                                        

Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.                          

display: :0  screen: 0                                                       

direct rendering: Yes                                                        

server glx vendor string: SGI                                                

server glx version string: 1.2                                               

server glx extensions:                                                       

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample,          

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                           

client glx vendor string: SGI                                                 

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,    

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample,           

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                           

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc                                  

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965G 20090114                       

OpenGL version string: 2.0 Mesa 7.3                                           

OpenGL extensions:                                                            

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,       

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,                   

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,          

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects,      

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,  

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,                      

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,                       

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1,

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

----------

## geekounet

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> J'ai peut-etre un indice sur mes perfos "en retrait". glxgears me donne pile-poil 60FPS (uqi est le rafraichissement de l'écran).
> 
> Je sais que c'est un bench très limité, mais c'est pas normal, je dois pêter plusieurs centaines de FPS (je l'ai déjà eu avec ce meme chipset).

 

C'est pas du tout un bench, ça peut donner des perfs très minables alors que la 3D fonctionne très bien, c'est pas pour rien que tout le monde le déconseille. Sa seule utilité est de vérifier que l'OpenGL fonctionne, rien d'autre.

Tente en désactivant le vblank, par driconf.  :Smile: 

----------

## brubru

Le 60fps indique que le rendu est synchronisé sur le rafraîchissement de l'écran. Cela empêche le tearing sur l'écran et évite de faire des calculs inutiles qui vont utiliser toute la CPU et la GPU et accessoirement bouffer la batterie d'un portable. Je crois que c'est débrayable avec un peu de configuration (voir lien)...

Et enfin, glxgears n'est vraiment pas un outil de bench, tout au plus cela permet de savoir si l'accélération matérielle "fonctionne" mais pas grand chose de plus. Cela ne teste que des fonctions basique de la 3d (pas de shaders...) qui n'ont plus grand chose à voir avec l'utilisation de la 3d actuelle.

http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg@lists.freedesktop.org/msg04638.html

----------

## gbetous

Bon une fois enlevé la synchro, je fais bien pêter entre 500 et 600fps à glxgears. En effet c'est pas un bench, mais ça montre que la 3D tourne.

Sinon je n'arrive pas à faire booter le noyau 2.6.28.5. Je vais poster à part parce que ça a l'air un peu "touchy".

----------

## gbetous

Ca y est ça tourne !!! Mon pb de kernel a été temporairement résolu en enlevant le support du framebuffer.

Il y a une différence bien nette au "feeling", confirmée par les chiffres :

 *Quote:*   

> Par exemple (je me base sur le plugin "afficher les FPS"), je tourne à 100fps au repos (ça, c'est plutot heureux). Un simple CTRL-F11 (affichage du cube) me tombe à 30fps (au lieu de 21), et le secouage d'une fenêtre molle me mets à 38fps (au lieu de 30).
> 
> Si je lance une video, le fps au repos tombe à 43 (au lieu de 40), si je bouge la video dans une fenetre molle je suis à 30 (au lieu de 23), et le cube, lui reste toujours à 30fps (au lieu de 21). 

 

On a un gain de l'ordre de +30%, qui monte dans certains cas à +50%.

----------

